# How to Deal With Dell - Confessions of a Former Sales Rep



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Things you should know before buying a pc from Dell

A former Dell kiosk manager shares helpful tips with Consumerist.com about doing business with Dell Computers. According to the site, the writer had no particular problems with Dell, he just wanted to share some tips for consumers looking to get the best deal. He includes info on getting the best deal from the Dell website, different kinds of promotions the Dell offers, insider details on how the kiosk sales reps are compensated, what coupons and deals they have to offer you to close the deal, the email format for Dell in case you're thinking of launching an EECB, where to take your Dell credit card complaints, which extended warranties to avoid, how to get a domestic tech support rep... and more.

Very comprehensive, and an interesting read. http://consumerist.com/consumer/insiders/22-confessions-of-a-former-dell-sales-manager-268831.php


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

New Dell PCs will ship without extra software at customer's request

Dell is allowing its customers to decline the unwanted software applications loaded on new PCs, after
hundreds of users complained about such 'bloatware' on a company blog.

Many software companies pay PC vendors to install their applications on new computers, hoping to
gain new customers or persuade users to upgrade to a new version. But customers say it can take a
savvy user hours to remove unwanted programs, and those who are less sophisticated may never be
able to reclaim the wasted memory.

Now Dell agreed to give buyers of certain PC models in the US the option to avoid what the company
calls "preinstalled software". Buyers of Dimension desktops, Inspiron notebooks and XPS PCs can
now click a field in Dell's online order form that will block the installation of productivity software, ISP
software, and photo and music software.

The company has also loaded an extra 'uninstall utility' on Dimension and Inspiron computers sold in
the US, making it easier for new computer users to remove software they don't want. ...

More @ PCAdvisor.co.uk


----------

